# Yes, another Social Media thread!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought some might find this helpful.
Look at the related posts at the bottom as well.



> Maybe you have been on the fence about this whole social media – online marketing stuff you’ve heard about. Maybe you’re a nuts and bolts, meat and potatoes kind of contractor who doesn’t think spending his nights on Twitter or Facebook will amount to much.
> 
> But you do know that a good referral or testimonial is worth its weight in gold right? And you would do anything to be able to generate enough referrals to stop having to spend on advertise your contracting business altogether wouldn’t you?



More here.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's some solid thoughts on social media.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

It really does work and it is a reminder for me to keep my FB constantly updated...I have been really slack with it - too busy servicing referrals!


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

